# words about what happened to the knife roll giveaway thread



## panda (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## panda (Jul 25, 2013)

i**


----------



## Drum N Baste (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## mhlee (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## panda (Jul 25, 2013)

**.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## tkern (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## panda (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## Drum N Baste (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## panda (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## panda (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## chinacats (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## panda (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 25, 2013)

**


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2013)

The team is discussing the original post- starting a new thread about a closed post is not the answer and is considered pretty rude to the all volunteer mod team. We would appreciate it if in the future when a post is objectionable you report it (the little triangle thing on the left hand, bottom of the post) and let the team handle it. Calling people out and "setting them straight" is not going to be allowed to continue her on the KKF.
No one wants to be a cop so lets all reset the clock and have the fun that this forum was set up for.
Thank you


----------

